# 1990 Stanza Fuel Pump



## o0obobbisho0o (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey I'm new, came across this forum looking for info on fuel pumps. Mine went out in my Stanza, and I was wondering where it was located so my dad and I could replace it. I know you have to go through the back seat to get to it somehow, but any images/information will be greatly appreciated! my email is [email protected] We were trying to get an answer asap so emailing me there will mean a better chance of finding a reply sooner. Thank you so much!

-Bobbie and Bobby


----------

